# Medical Equipments



## Eng.Hossam (18 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الإخوة الأعزاء رواد المنتدى..
سلام الله عليكم و رحمته و بركاته​ديه بعض الملفات بتكلم عن بعض الاجهزة و الشركات المنتجة لها و نظرآ لقلة حجم المساحة المتاحة للرفع فسوف اقوم برفع 3 ملفات كل مرة تتكلم عن اربع اجهزة مختلفة و لكم جزيل الشكر
م/ حسام شلتوت


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 أغسطس 2006)

مشاركة رائعة وتسلم لنا


البغدادي:55:


----------



## امين عبد الحميد (20 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم لم استطع انزال الملفات 
هل ساعدنى احد اخوكم امين 
ان مشتركم
حاولت من اماكن كثيرة


----------



## Biomedical (20 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*



امين عبد الحميد قال:


> السلام عليكم لم استطع انزال الملفات
> هل ساعدنى احد اخوكم امين
> ان مشتركم
> حاولت من اماكن كثيرة




أهلا بك معنا أخي العزيز ، ونتمنى أن تجد ما يفيدك في هذا المنتدى المميز ، كما يمكنك المشاركة معنا في مواضيع جديدة أو أي معلومة إضافية ولك جزيل الشكر .

فيما يتعلق بتحميل الملفات كما ذكرت أعلاه ، يبدو أن هناك مشكلة فنية و إدارة المنتدى على علم بها ، و إن شاء الله سيتم حلها قريبا ، وما عليك سوى البقاء على تواصل معنا .

تحياتي لك ومرحبا بجميع الأعضاء الجدد .


----------



## المهندس بلكس (14 يوليو 2008)

لك عظيم الاحترام والشكر


----------



## الأبلق الفرد (14 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا .


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (11 يونيو 2009)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (14 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ودائما للامام


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (15 سبتمبر 2009)

يعطيك الصحة والعافية


----------



## عزت غنيم (6 أكتوبر 2009)

زادك الله خيرا وتوفيقا


----------



## waleed20067 (28 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmad3284 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شرا كتير


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكر


رائع جدا و مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع 
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng emmy (31 أكتوبر 2010)

مجهود رائع 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## تركي بن حمد (1 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لمجهودك 
وبانتظار المزيد


----------



## blackhorse (10 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك ورزقك من الخير الكثير


----------



## Sufian.ka (25 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## ايمن بدرالدين (26 يونيو 2011)

تسلم ياهندسه


----------



## almadari (20 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكورين يا رجال الف شكر


----------



## التقية (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*وكيل bio tec*

السلام عليكم

اريد ان اعرف وكيل شركة bio tec في ليبيا حيث يوجد في المستشفى التي اعمل بها جهازين
ipl dea light biotec.
q-lite.


----------



## eng.medo.88 (4 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## عاشق التاريخ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

شركه اراب ميديكال من الشركات المتخصصه في استيراد الاجهزه ومستلزماتها الطبيه حيث يتوافر لدينا جميع مستلزمات كل اجهزه المونيتور ورسم القلب والدياثيرمى والتخدير والتنفس الصناعى والمصدر الضوئي وكذلك جميع انواع اللمبات الطبيه الفروع بالقاهره والاسكندريه والمنصوره للتواصل 
القاهره 16 شارع بستان الفاضل القصر العينى الاسكندريه 19 ش عبد الحميد بدوى من ش شامبليون بجوار حلوانى باليرما الازاريطه المنصوره 4 ش رمزى متفرع من ش جيهان امام مستشفي الطواري


----------



## amr fathy (25 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا .


----------



## هازي (3 مايو 2012)

kel el shekr...........


----------

